# Brother & sister - half Siamese, half British shorthair, 2 years old - need new home



## Catfamilyportrait (Apr 3, 2013)

Very hard decision to make, but we are giving up 2 beautiful cats.

They are 100% indoor cats. The father is a Siamese cross (chocolate point with blue point IIRC), the mother is half British shorthair, half Siamese. They are fairly small in stature.

The black one, Dr Doom, is a little shy and cautious and loves having his belly rubbed.

The white/grey one, Chun-Li, is much more lively and inquisitive.

Both are very affectionate and talkative. Cuddles tend to be on their terms. Not the sort of cats you can generally pick up and get to settle on you, but if they spy you looking comfortable they are more than happy to join.

We are in south london. Please get in touch if you think you can offer a good home.

Thanks


----------

